# Can not boot xen dom0 kernel

## yhz

I follow the wiki guide to build a xen dom0 kernel.

But when I use grub to boot it, It reboot automatically (not go back to grub, but reboot the system).

It prints something on the screen, but I don't know where to find the log. In my memory, the last few lines before it reboot is something about "loglevel : error warning" / "loglevel nothing" / "VGA".

My grub conf is :

title=Xen 3.0 / Linux 2.6.21

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/xen.gz dom0_mem=128M

module /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.x.y-xen0 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda5

And I don't know where to find more infomation.

Do some one can give me any tips? About how to get more error logs, or how to find more infomation, or how to solve it?

----------

## steveb

Add

```
panic=30
```

to your grub options so the screen will stay for 30 seconds if your kernel has a panic. Then write us back what you see and where the error/panic is happening.

// SteveB

----------

## yhz

thx.

The last few lines is :

 *Quote:*   

> Scrubbing Free Ram : ..........done.
> 
> Xen trace-buffers : disabled
> 
> Std Loglevel : Errors and warnings
> ...

 

Do someone knows what happen?

----------

## steveb

Is there any reason why you use XEN 3.0 and not XEN 3.2.1?

// SteveB

----------

## yhz

In /boot, there are only one xen-3.2.1.gz, others are all links.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -rw-r--r--  1 root root  402045 06-14 12:26 xen-3.2.1.gz
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root      12 06-14 12:26 xen-3.2.gz -> xen-3.2.1.gz
> ...

 

----------

## steveb

So what are you using? What XEN version have you installed?

// SteveB

----------

## funbsd

I've got the same problem.I installed xen acording to gentoo website xen installation guide

linux-2.6.21-xen

xen-3.2.1.gz

----------

## idella4

I'm surprised no-one has picked this up before now.

Why is it you have in the grub entry

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> ......real_root /dev/sda5.
> ...

 

That's a mismatch which should invoke a kernel panic.

The point at which it's stopping is the point at which it leaves ram memory and takes up the file system on the physical partition.

----------

## andorreJr

Hi all,

has this issue been solved?

I have the same problem with Xen 3.3..

 :Question: 

----------

